# NGTA January 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Dec 16, 2013)

Well gang, the time is almost here. You've been waiting patiently since last August and you now have less than three weeks until we kick off the 2014 3D season at the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club.

Sunday, January 5, 2014 marks the opening day for the new season in Gainesville.

Shoot will begin by 9:00 a.m. There will be 20 targets set in the woods for you to enjoy. Lunch will be available for a donation.

Our host for this shoot is Skunkhound.

Our officers would like to personally invite each of you to come and shoot with us.

Shoot fees have not changed since last year. They are:

Members - $5 each
Non-members - $10 each
Family rate - $15 per family of three or more
As always, first time visitors to our club shoot for free!
Lunch - $5 donation

Address of our club is 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507.

Directions to the club:

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Gene! I can't wait. I've had a good hunting season, but I'm looking forward to seeing my friends and hopefully making some new ones. Ya'll come on out!


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 16, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> Thanks Gene! I can't wait. I've had a good hunting season, but I'm looking forward to seeing my friends and hopefully making some new ones. Ya'll come on out!



X2. .  Can't wait!!, Plus I need to give Gene and hard time about his Yellow Jackets


----------



## Dennis (Dec 16, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> X2. .  Can't wait!!, Plus I need to give Gene and hard time about his Yellow Jackets



Its gonna be fun!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see everybody again, and meet some new friends. The 3D season goes by almost as fast as hunting season, so don't miss any!


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 23, 2013)

yep it is going to be good to see everybody


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 26, 2013)

We're inching ever closer to the "green flag" on our 3D season. Mark your calendar and make your plans to come see us. We want you there. 

Don't have a trad bow, says you? Makes no difference, says I. We have 'em to loan. Arrows, too. So now that we've removed those excuses, what's holding you back? Nothing, says I.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 27, 2013)

What is the GPS address for the NGTA 3-D range?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 29, 2013)

If you're asking for coordinates, I can't help you. But the address is listed in the original post of this thread.

2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

By the way, our first shoot takes place one week from today!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 1, 2014)

I will be at Loretta's in Oakwood at 0800 on Saturday for breakfast. Will be at the club at 0900 to start work on setting up the course. If you can help, that would be great.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 1, 2014)

ThanX


Address is what I needed to give to a friend  that will meet me there.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll be there about 9:00


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 1, 2014)

A change of plans for me and Luke so we will get to make it to this shoot. We are really looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 3, 2014)

I was planning on making this one with a first time shooter, but the double cold factor says I should not try to go.

Cold factor 1.  Forecast low of 26.

Cold factor 2.  Bad chest cold that I can't seem to kick.

I had been googleing  "5 day weather Gainesville"  and it was showing a high of 72.  Comes out that is for Gainesville FL.

I will have to wait for my cold to pass and a bit warmer weather.

Getting old sucks.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 3, 2014)

dutchman said:


> I will be at Loretta's in Oakwood at 0800 on Saturday for breakfast. Will be at the club at 0900 to start work on setting up the course. If you can help, that would be great.



We still starting that early.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2014)

That is one hour later than our regular start time...


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 3, 2014)

Got plenty of fire wood?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 4, 2014)

The course is set. Bring your extra arrows as you might just need a few of them. We do have plenty of firewood. Y'all come and dress warm. See you tomorrow.

And many thanks to the hearty souls who made it out this morning to help with set up. I appreciate you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 4, 2014)

chenryiv said:


> X2. .  Can't wait!!, Plus I need to give Gene and hard time about his Yellow Jackets


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 5, 2014)

Great shoot today!!  We had close to 60 archers , great course and good times with good friends. A big thanks to all who helped with set up / take down. And thanks to all who attended.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 5, 2014)

I was so glad to see such a great turnout today, with the weather being what it was. It sure was good to get back to the club and have some fun! Thanks to all!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 5, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> I was so glad to see such a great turnout today, with the weather being what it was. It sure was good to get back to the club and have some fun! Thanks to all!



Yes it was good to be back and see everybody. Thanks guys who set up the course it was great


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 5, 2014)

My daughter and me got there late but we had a great time. Great course set up. Should have got up there earlier. Did manage to not loose any arrows this time!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


>



Barry, I never saw him today. I don't think he showed up...

I would like to add my thanks to everyone who played a part today. It was a good day for our club. Lots of new shooters came out in spite of less than perfect weather. We did have fun.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 5, 2014)

AS usual a great shoot and it was good to see everyone.  I could sure tell I had not practiced for a while!


----------



## Bow Maker (Jan 5, 2014)

Great shoot today, the weather wasn't that bad. Gene, I enjoyed shooting with you and the others in the group.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 5, 2014)

Bow Maker said:


> Great shoot today, the weather wasn't that bad. Gene, I enjoyed shooting with you and the others in the group.



Tony, that was my wife, daughter and myself that shot with you and Gene. It was nice meeting and shooting with you today.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 6, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Barry, I never saw him today. I don't think he showed up...
> 
> I would like to add my thanks to everyone who played a part today. It was a good day for our club. Lots of new shooters came out in spite of less than perfect weather. We did have fun.



Sorry I missed it had planned to come, but stayed home with a sick little girl.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony, I enjoyed shooting with you and the Cross family. I look forward to the next time we get to have at the targets!


----------

